# Bildschirm geht nicht an?



## tj3011 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein problem und zwar wenn ich meinen pc anmache geht der bildschirm nicht an ich kann dir Graka ausschließen die habe ich schon in einem anderen rechner probiert da geht sie. 

was kann das sein? 

thx im vorraus 

sry fals ich hier im falschen bereich bin wusste net wohin damit

http://www.sysprofile.de/id55223 
das is das sysprofil von dem pc!


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Hast du den Monitor mal an einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

ja das habe ich schon probiert da geht er


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Februar 2008)

Seit wann ist das so? hast du was geändert, z.B. neuen Graka-Treiber installiert?


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Hast du davor etwas an der Hardware verändert?


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

Ist vielleicht nur der VGA port deiner Graka nicht willig? Ist die Auflösung am Rechner zu hoch eingestellt? Bildwiederholfrequenz zu hoch?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

also ich fange ma ganz vorne an der pc is gerade im aufbau d.h. es ist noch keine festplatte drinn aber ich war schon im bios d.h. er ging schon ich habe seitdem nichts verändert der graka port geht hatt sie in einem anderen rechner eingebaut das ging sie wunderbar


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

Setz mal dein Bios zurück, vielleicht is ne einstellung falsch.


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

habe ich auch schon gemacht hat auch nix gebracht


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Gibt das Mainboard Töne von sich?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

habe ich noch nicht geguck habe noch keinen speaker angeschlossen bin aber geade dabei mom...... mom ich melde mich gleich nochmal


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

ja das board gibt töne von sich wie finde ich raus was das jetzt bedeutet


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

In der neuen PCGH Extendet is ganz hinten ein Kapitel drin^^ 

www.bios-kompendium.de


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Es müsste eine Tonfolge von langen und kurzen Tönen sein. Entweder steht etwas im Handbuch des Mainboards oder du schreibst hier rein, was für ein Bios du hast und beschreibst die Tonfolge oder du suchst im Internet.


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

1mal lang 3mal kurz biosdaten könnt ihr hier entnehmen.....
http://www.sysprofile.de/id55223


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

1x lang 3x kurz

bis Version 1.6
EGA Speicherfehler

ab Version 3.03
Tastatur-Kontroller Fehler

ab Version 4.5
Grafikkartenfehler

hoffe es hilft


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

EGA Speicherfehler
was heißt das was ist das????


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

_EGA = Enhanced Graphics Adapter (alter Grafikkartenstandard)_


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

mhm, mal schauen was google noch so hergibt, aber porbiers mal mit ner anderen tastatur, vielleicht is ja nur der kontroller kaputt was am einfachsten wär


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

andere tasta habe ich schon bringt auch nix


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube ich hatte die Tonfolge auch schon paar mal und zwar immer dann, wenn ich meine Graka ausgebaut hatte. Ich weiß nicht woran es lag, aber vielleicht sitzt die Graka nicht richtig im Steckplatz.


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

die sitz richtig im slot


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Hast du mal den zweiten PCI-e Anschluss ausprobiert? Hast du eine andere Graka zum Testen da?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

nein hab ich noch nicht probier habe noch ne andere graka meine 8800gt 
habe den rechner jetzt ma länger angelassen nach dem 1*lang 3* kurz kommt noch ein code und zwar 4*kurz


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Zu dieser Tonfolge finde ich nichts, aber teste mal den 2. Steckplatz und die andere Graka.


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

ich kann die karte net in den anderen slot bauen weil der nb kühler im web is is ein anderes kühler drauf und zwar der blaue passive zahlman


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Funktioniert die andere Graka im PC?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

konnte ich noch nicht testen da der pc gerade im betieb is ( is der wo ich drann schreibe sprich die 8800gt)

ich glaube aber auch nit das es dann funzen würde


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Das Stromkabel der Graka hast du nicht vergessen, oder? Hast du mal den zweiten DVI-Anschluss der Graka ausprobiert?


----------



## tj3011 (9. Februar 2008)

stromkabel habe ich nicht vergessen habe es erst mit dem vom NT kommenden kabel probiert und dann auch nochma mit dem beigelegten adapter den anderen dvi port habe ich auch schon probiert


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es garnicht an der Graka, denn im anderen PC läuft sie ohne Probleme. Probier es mal mit nur einem RAM-Riegel und einem anderen NT.


----------



## tj3011 (10. Februar 2008)

mit einem anderen rigel habe ich es schon probiert NT muss ich noch ma probieren

mit nem anderen NT hat auch net geklappt was kann ich noch tun?????


----------



## darkniz (10. Februar 2008)

War die Graka vorher auch schon auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## tj3011 (10. Februar 2008)

das mainboard is gebraucht die graka ganz neu (angebot bei alternate ka wo sie die nochma aufgetrieben haben )


edit: das NT is auch ganz neu

was ist ein " EGA Speicherfehler"????????????????????


----------



## darkniz (10. Februar 2008)

EGA = Enhanced Graphics Adapter (alter Grafikkartenstandard)

Ich vermute, da alles andere schon getauscht wurde, das der PCI-e anschluss nicht richtig funktioniert. Wenn du zeit hast, solltest du mal deine aktuelle Graka einbauen.


----------



## tj3011 (10. Februar 2008)

also ich habe ma was probiert ich habe mal aus meinem urrrralt rechner die graka ausgebaut (ganz normal PCI karte ) und habe die eingebaut und habe den monitor an die angeschlossen und siehe da der monitor ging an.....aber was heißt das jetzt ist die 7800gt iwi defekt obwohl sie in einem anderen rechner geht


----------



## darkniz (10. Februar 2008)

Ich schätze, dass es am PCI-e Anschluss liegt. Deshalb solltest du den Steckplatz mal mit deiner 8800 GT testen, ob er richtig funktioniert. Wenn die Graka auch nicht geht, würde ich, wenn du den original Mainboardkühler noch hast wieder auf das Board setzten und den zweiten Anschluss ausprobieren.


----------



## tj3011 (11. Februar 2008)

ja es lag am pci-e steckplatz er war total verstaubt  ich habe ihn einfach mal ausgeblasen und siehe da der pc geht wieder 

thx für eure hilfe


----------



## uk3k (29. Februar 2008)

hat sich erledigt, bitte löschen^^
mfg


----------

